# New Magic Shines up to 1600 lumens



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.cyclelab.com/products/MAGIC SHINE BIKE LIGHT MJ872 (1600 LUMEN).aspx


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

lesoudeur said:


> https://www.cyclelab.com/products/MAGIC SHINE BIKE LIGHT MJ872 (1600 LUMEN).aspx


https://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-87...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-80953
$145


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like Ive got to get a new lighthead, 
Gee Honey my light just quit working I HAVE to get a new one!:thumbsup: 
I wonder if Geomans going to start carrying these 
I like the lens


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> Looks like Ive got to get a new lighthead,
> Gee Honey my light just quit working I HAVE to get a new one!:thumbsup:
> I wonder if Geomans going to start carrying these
> I like the lens


Yep, you might want to wait to see what the BikeRay IV looks like. Well actually we already do if this photo is correct ( see photo below )

It looks a lot different than the MJ872. My bet is that the MJ872 will be more of a massive flood judging from the lens cover but of course that remains to be seen.

Now we just have to wait to see what LED the BR IV is using. Might be worth the wait. I have a feeling the BR people will respond real soon.

*Below BikeRay IV*


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Interesting - the headline is waterproof, but the rating is only IPX4.

Similarly it would still seem to use the same battery @ 44oo mAh hence the reported run time of 2 hours.

Seem to have listened to the bleating about flash modes as it has none. Me I prefer a flashing mode to use in daylight but you pays your money & make your choice


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Ya it looks real floody with that lens, and that's what I'm looking for. I thought about the RaylV before I saw this thread. But you nailed it Massive flood by the looks of it... I love all the choices we are getting now days:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I think RSchultz will come out with a flood lens for the BR-IV before long if he hasn't already done so...

Rob, care to chime in?

_EDIT_: Having said that, judging by the looks of the BR-IV, it appears the main body doesn't have a front twist off face to access it. Correct me if wrong please...


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

*Two BIG questions*



lesoudeur said:


> http://www.cyclelab.com/products/MAGIC SHINE BIKE LIGHT MJ872 (1600 LUMEN).aspx


As far as I can tell, there are two BIG questions....

1. Batt quality and real burring time.
2. General quality of the unit.

ooops, it is three


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Battery wise I would either use one of the ones I put together one of Geomans new ones, or an open light system.
build quality I have 8 MS lightheads with zero problems so far, I think they have gotten a little better with their quality control. it would be great if you can buy this as just a lighthead.
Now their batteries are another story I don't trust anything coming out of china, battery wise


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

Rakuman said:


> Battery wise I would either use one of the ones I put together one of Geomans new ones, or an open light system.
> build quality I have 8 MS lightheads with zero problems so far, I think they have gotten a little better with their quality control. it would be great if you can buy this as just a lighthead.
> Now their batteries are another story I don't trust anything coming out of china, battery wise


Is it possible to get some links and Pics and more info ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

eranpeled said:


> Is it possible to get some links and Pics and more info ?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Links and pics of what? I don't have the new heads just various MS lightheads


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

eranpeled said:


> As far as I can tell, there are two BIG questions....
> 
> 1. Batt quality and real burring time.
> 2. General quality of the unit.
> ...


Yep, the batteries will always be a question but I think you should get 2hrs on high. Not long ago I was searching the web trying to find a place I could buy single Panasonic 2900mAh 18650 cells. I happened upon a Chinese web site selling them ( not singles) but by the carton! This got me thinking....Are these real Pansonic's or are these Chinese knock-offs with a pirated label? There really is no way to know for sure. The Chinese don't have to honor copyright law. Anyway, just saying...

First I think the real question is output. Are these really putting out 1600 lumen? :skep: 
_My gut feeling_....Me thinks not. Maybe somewhere around 1300lm but we will see.
Another important question: Is the beam pattern going to be better and more usable than previous offerings? :skep: Once again, remains to be seen.

Lastly, I really had to laugh at the OP. I mean that link was ridiculous!! Did you see that price! $599 ! Thanks to znomit for being quick to post a link with a normal price...geezz!
I came this close ( >< ) to hitting the "bad post" button on the OP just for the link. However since it was an opening post telling people about the new light AND since znomit was quick to follow I decided to just let it all speak for itself. Shame, Shame on the OP opening link though...:nono:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Chromagftw said:


> I think RSchultz will come out with a flood lens for the BR-IV before long if he hasn't already done so...
> 
> Rob, care to chime in?
> 
> _EDIT_: Having said that, judging by the looks of the BR-IV, it appears the main body doesn't have a front twist off face to access it. Correct me if wrong please...


The little indents on the ring in front of the optic are for screwing it down maybe?

Hopefully they are using off the shelf optics and we can order as required.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Lastly, I really had to laugh at the OP. I mean that link was ridiculous!! Did you see that price! $599 !


Not 599*$* .... look again. Price is pretty good.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...Lastly, I really had to laugh at the OP. I mean that link was ridiculous!! Did you see that price! $599 ! Thanks to znomit for being quick to post a link with a normal price...geezz!...


OP's link is to a South African Website, 600 ZAR (Rand) is about $85 US.

However, the website price is actually 1,599 ZAR, or *"R 1 599"*, R = Rand, and using the typical euro convention of using a space instead of a comma to separate the 1000's. Which makes it about $225 US...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> OP's link is to a South African Website, 600 ZAR (Rand) is about $85 US.
> 
> However, the website price is actually 1,599 ZAR, or *"R 1 599"*, R = Rand, and using the typical euro convention of using a space instead of a comma to separate the 1000's. Which makes it about $225 US...


Yeah, I figured the cost might have gotten lost in translation. I didn't know what the "R" stuff was about. I figured if the post link was in English it should of at least used a more Western currency...dollars, pound sterling, Euro.... but the freeking Rand?...:crazy:... Okay just shoot me.. whatever, I earn no award here for international banking knowledge.  Good to know that they weren't asking $599 but they certainly fooled me. And now back to the regularly scheduled MagicS*** thread. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay just shoot me..


*BANG* :incazzato:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

_".... two way switch system, allowing you to move from bright to dim or dim to bright, eliminating the need to cycle through every brightness setting to get to the setting you are looking for."_

Finally no cycling through stupid modes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> *BANG* :incazzato:


OHHH.....NOOOOO!!!










One life down...8 more smart-alecky lives left.....


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

That's correct, you need to use the tip of a screwdriver to tighten the bezel at the front of the lighthead



znomit said:


> The little indents on the ring in front of the optic are for screwing it down maybe?
> 
> Hopefully they are using off the shelf optics and we can order as required.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

You will get 2 hours 15 mins on high on either a GMG or OLS 4.5Ah battery on high. Will be 3 hrs on a GMG 6.0Ah

We have been testing this lighthead for a few months, we are waiting for a change in the lens to improve beam pattern.



eranpeled said:


> As far as I can tell, there are two BIG questions....
> 
> 1. Batt quality and real burring time.
> 2. General quality of the unit.
> ...


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> You will get 2 hours 15 mins on high on either a GMG or OLS 4.5Ah battery on high. Will be 3 hrs on a GMG 6.0Ah
> 
> We have been testing this lighthead for a few months, we are waiting for a change in the lens to improve beam pattern.


I am assuming that the new model light head is compatible with the new Geoman battery packs that are rolling out now. If that is the case, I hope that you offer the light as a light head only option as well so I can upgraded the set of MJ-808's on my road bike for these new ones.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Correct MJ-872 has a vast amount of flood, the diffuser lens spreads it too wide in our opinion. We requested a different lens 2 months ago on receipt of our initial sample, we haven't seen it yet. This lighthead with a clear 18-20 degree optic will be amazing, the lighthead weighs under 100grams. Get's hot quickly on high with those 4 XP-Gs running as hard as they are. You will get a better level of useable light from the Bikeray III than with the MS Quad with the diffuser. If they change the diffuser lens it will be a different story.



Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, you might want to wait to see what the BikeRay IV looks like. Well actually we already do if this photo is correct ( see photo below )
> 
> It looks a lot different than the MJ872. My bet is that the MJ872 will be more of a massive flood judging from the lens cover but of course that remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes all of our lightsets will include a lighthead only option for existing customers to upgrade, we won't stock this MJ-872 until Magicshine offers a clear optic. The output is not nearly what it should be with the current diffuser optic. We have tested this lighthead with GeoManGear and Open-Light Systems battery pack, both yield the same burntime, 2.25 hours on high.



Chris RX-7 said:


> I am assuming that the new model light head is compatible with the new Geoman battery packs that are rolling out now. If that is the case, I hope that you offer the light as a light head only option as well so I can upgraded the set of MJ-808's on my road bike for these new ones.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Geoman
That answers a lot of ?, looks like I will wait till they get the clear lenses and you start to carry them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rad, hope the batteries are better than the last batch.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got mine, output seems pretty low TBH, Very much a flooed, but get blown away by my XML T6 light so id say its 800 - 900 lumens at most. pretty simialr output to the 816!


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

moggy82 said:


> Just got mine, output seems pretty low TBH, Very much a flooed, but get blown away by my XML T6 light so id say its 800 - 900 lumens at most. pretty simialr output to the 816!


Right, its almost been a day. Where are the beamshots and internal teardown pics.  
Especially dimensions for the optic so we can find a replacement...:ihih:


----------



## randomcar (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks. and found a great site from you guys!


----------



## ozhutcho (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone received one of these yet? I'd be interested in a real user report.

Cheers

Oz


----------



## TLO (Sep 16, 2009)

Those were my thoughts when i first saw that light head. Way to much flood. I went with the MS 808E two of them on the helmet with a low profile custom mount.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

znomit said:


> Right, its almost been a day. Where are the beamshots and internal teardown pics.
> Especially dimensions for the optic so we can find a replacement...:ihih:


Be patient... I'm currently working on the review and I think I'll manage to post it on weekend.

Some teaser....










Magic 872 - low


----------

